# My new mice



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

So I finally got the camera out to take pictures of my new mice! Sorry the pictures are blurry, my camera is terrible!


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice siams!


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Awwwww my babies are getting big


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah they are! Oatis is almost as big as the father of the girls I gave to you and he's a pretty big buck haha!


----------

